# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Sybase client installation on UNIX

## copernicus

Hi,
I am new to sybase but know Oracle.I want to install sybase client on a UNIX machine.Plz give me directions on how to invoke the sybase installer.

If any body has any papers on how to install the sybase client plz give me the link.



Thanks,
copernicus

----------


## joseresto

Hola:

I am basically in the same situation as you were a couple of years ago when you posted this message.

I am a very good Oracle and Unix admin, but haven't seen anything from Sybase. I am in the need to configure the Sybase Client on a SunSolaris 10 server, that is working as an ETL server using Informatica.

Please advise if you have received any knowledge in the last couple of years regarding this issue.

Thanks in advance,
Jose

----------

